# Spinning- Having trouble



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

learning to spin. Had 2 hour lesson, but still couldn't "get it". Should I keep trying?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes you should.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

What are you spinning, what are you spinning it on, and what is happening that makes you say you don't get it?

Did you have a lesson with a real person?


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, keep trying. As the saying goes "Rome wasn't built in a day." It takes practice to knit, crochet, etc. Don't expect to be perfect the first time.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Of course you should continue. It will probably take more like 20 hours practice before you "get"it. Then even more practice before you are easy with it.I started weaving on a floor loom not too long ago and haven't had much practice time so my selvidges are wonky still. After we get moved I'll do another course with the woman who taught me (for free) and use those skills every day. I do remember when I started that I hated the feeling of not having all the vocabulary and skill that I have with other things I do.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course you should keep it up. I was taught no roving on the wheel to get the pedal first slow and easy wins the race. Then try to start and stop the wheel with out touching it while watching TV. Then and only then can you add roving. Practice practice and more practice. Makes perfect. I also prep my roving before I start give a little tug to loosen it up then I do not have to do so much at one time. Kinda like chewing gum and walking at the same time... KEEP IT UP.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you feel you haven't "gotten it," perhaps you're doing something wrong, or there's some aspect of it that you haven't caught onto.

If you tell us a little about what you're doing, maybe we can help you move forward more easily.

What fiber are you using to spin? Wool? Something else? How is it prepared? Is it carded or combed? 

What are you learning to spin on? A spindle? What kind? A wheel? Tell us about the equipment you're using.

Is there something specific that keeps happening that makes you think you haven't gotten it? Does the thread keep breaking? Do you have trouble drafting? Does the singles you're spinning keep snarling? Give us a clue.

Spinning should be easy unless there's something that's making it difficult for you. If we can find out what's making it difficult for you, maybe we can help it become easy.

If there's something in the instruction you got that you missed or misunderstood, then all the practice in the world won't help. There may be a problem with your fiber or equipment that's causing a problem, or something that you missed that's causing a problem.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

You are all so kind. I will keep practicing. I usually catch on to things pretty quickly, will just have to be patient. Am using the shop's wheel, a lady bug. Will just keep at it. Thank you all.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

sheb61 said:


> You are all so kind. I will keep practicing. I usually catch on to things pretty quickly, will just have to be patient. Am using the shop's wheel, a lady bug. Will just keep at it. Thank you all.


The thing that most often goes wrong with a wheel that makes it hard to spin is the take-up.

I'm not that familiar with the lady bug, but with the Schacht Matchless I had, you could spin using double drive, Scotch tension or Irish tension.

Unless you're trying to spin really heavy singles, I'd recommend either Scotch tension or double drive. If the wheel keeps trying to fight with you to pull your yarn apart before it's properly spun, you need to loosen the tension. If it keeps spinning and spinning and doesn't pull the yarn onto the bobbin, you need to tighten the tension.

If the tension is right, you should be able to hold the fiber supply and have the wheel add just enough twist and pull the just-right, newly-created yarn onto the bobbin without you doing anything but holding the fiber within reach. If the wheel isn't doing that, it's not adjusted right.

I just looked up the Ladybug, and you might be spinning in either Scotch tension or double drive. I don't quite see how to adjust the tension.

Check your take-up!

Here's info on the Ladybug: http://www.fabulousyarn.com/schacht_ladybug.shtml?gclid=CjwKEAjwk6K8BRDM3aCSkdCtzSQSJAA3Vf38J2lmY_-HQios5ftXWLxiH8TxSlZvYu_ZZBohR_w7phoClVTw_wcB


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just looked up some more info on this YouTube video. 




If you have it set up for Scotch tension, the video will show you how to adjust it. It's a little black knob on your right of the mother-of-all. You can also adjust the drive band tension with the handle that swings near the back of the wheel on the left side. Either adjustment can either make or break your spinning.

Either of these adjusts might be off, and you'll have a hard time spinning if they are.

Keep at it until you can just hold the fiber and the wheel will spin it for you.

Especially with double drive, the wheel will do a lot to make your final singles as even as possible, and with a little adjustment, will make it help you spin exactly the weight you want.

90% of any problems you might have with the wheel will be either the tension or your fiber has gotten caught on something (usually one of the hooks on the flyer).

If it's adjusted properly, the wheel will practically spin for you. If it's not doing that, keep adjusting it until it does!

The problems you're having are probably not anything you're doing. They're probably the way the wheel is adjusted.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> If you feel you haven't "gotten it," perhaps you're doing something wrong, or there's some aspect of it that you haven't caught onto.
> 
> If you tell us a little about what you're doing, maybe we can help you move forward more easily.
> 
> ...


Wonderful questions! I'll be interested in any comments pertaining to using a spindle. That's all I'll be able to afford and am already questioning whether I'll be able to teach myself and HOW.

This is why I knew I'd like this site. I'm happy she started it.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

Practice, practice, practice! It takes time, but oh the joy when you "get"it!! As others advise, Check your tension. 
Good luck,
One More Row


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

When I first learned to spin, my teacher had me sit at the wheel and just "pedal" with NO roving/fiber. It got my legs and brain used to the motion so I didn't have to really think about what my feet were doing- I could concentrate on just my hands and drafting. It still took awhile to really be able to spin what I wanted- first I would spin so fine it was almost like thread- it was harder to get the more relaxed thicker yarn! And the drop spindle was probably just as hard to learn- fell to the floor MANY times!! BUT they both are definitely worth practicing with!!! Keep at it!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

The hardest part of spinning, at least for me, was learning to draft the fiber. You should see some of my early spinning attempts. Not only was the yarn beyond bulky (it was obese), it was also very random thickness. I am getting much better at drafting, though I still have days where I keep pulling the fiber apart & have to keep starting over. My yarn is getting to be a more consistent thickness, but I don't think it'll ever be perfect & I don't think I want to be able to spin perfect yarn. I can buy "perfect" yarn. Homespun should have imperfections. Keep trying. Sooner or later, something will click & you will be spinning!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> Wonderful questions! I'll be interested in any comments pertaining to using a spindle. That's all I'll be able to afford and am already questioning whether I'll be able to teach myself and HOW.
> 
> This is why I knew I'd like this site. I'm happy she started it.


If you want to learn to spin on a spindle, do yourself a favor and check out support spindles, _NOT_ drop spindles. My recommendation is to buy a Schacht Navajo spindle (about $30) and some carded Corriedale wool. Depending on your floor, you might need a wooden bowl, too.

If you can't spin, you're too uncoordinated to _walk!_

I have a friend who had actual spinal cord damage that learned to spin almost instantly. I've taught dozens of people who also learned in a few minutes.

That's why I think her wheel is probably set up wrong, which will make it almost impossible to learn to spin. And no amount of _practice_ will help you learn. You need to fix the problem with the wheel first.

If it's set up right, all you have to do is sit and treadle and hold your yarn supply (roving or batt) up in front of it (once you have it started), and it will spin yarn!

If you're having a problem, there's a 99% probability that either the take-up is wrong, or yarn is snagged on one of the hooks!

I went to my favorite LYS one day, and the salesgirl said there was someone there trying to spin and couldn't. She had been spinning effortlessly on her new Schacht Matchless, and suddenly couldn't spin at all. I looked at the wheel, and someone had twisted the control on the top and messed up the take-up. I adjusted it and showed her how to adjust it, and she could suddenly spin effortlessly again.

A wheel that's adjusted right will spin beautifully. One that's not adjusted will make it impossible, and practicing _won't help!_


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I read over what I just wrote, and might not be expressing myself right.

I don't intend to say anything bad about you. I _KNOW_ you can do it, and once you get your wheel adjusted, you'll be amazed at how easy it is.

I just want to impress upon you that _it's not your fault.

It isn't hard,_ and if you find it that way, practicing won't help.

What's wrong is the way the wheel is adjusted! You just have to adjust it properly, and you won't have any more trouble.

Since it's a store wheel, take it back and have someone adjust if for you. You'll be amazed!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> If you want to learn to spin on a spindle, do yourself a favor and check out support spindles, _NOT_ drop spindles. My recommendation is to buy a Schacht Navajo spindle (about $30) and some carded Corriedale wool. Depending on your floor, you might need a wooden bowl, too.
> 
> /quote] Good advice. I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, you should indeed go on trying. I am a klutz, and if I could learn to spin, you can, too.

I've been told repeatedly that if you practice about ten minutes a day, you'll get better and better. And it's true. I've been told by some folks to listen to the radio, watch TV, or listen to an audiobook while spinning so that you don't overthink what you're working on. That has helped me enormously, too. And beginners tend to hold fiber in a death grip. I certainly did. I was told to think about holding the fiber as though it were a little chick. And that helped, too. And many people recommended a Spindolyn, which is a support spindle. Wow! Did that ever help my spindling! Google "Spindolyn," and you'll find them.

Are you spindle spinning? If so, the book _Respect the Spindle_, by Abbie Franquemont (I hope I've spelled her name correctly), is an enormous help. There are many, many excellent YouTube videos, too. 

Keep going. You will get it eventually. I never thought I would. But it's like any other new task we try out: we're clumsy at the outset, and we get better and better over time.

Keep us posted, please! Best of luck. I know you can do it.

Hazel


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> If you have it set up for Scotch tension, the video will show you how to adjust it. It's a little black knob on your right of the mother-of-all


I learn to spin on a ladybug. When you adjust that little black knob, just twist a silly millimeter st a time. If you haven't hit the sweet spot or think you tighten it too far, loosen it completely, tighten until the slack is just taken up and try again.

You can do it.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

Another method to practice with is to just use already spun yarn and feed that into your wheel. It will give you practice with treadling and adjusting the take up.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wanted to spin for years. I finally had both the time and the money to take a class. I was using the wheel I wanted to buy. By the end of the second 3 hour class, I still could not get the hang of it. I was so upset. I didn't want to go to the third class. My teacher told me practice over that week and be patient. At the third lesson, I was still way behind the others in the class (which is not normal for me.) She sat next to me and showed me different types of draws. By changing my draw, I was able to spin some decent yarn. Now that I have many more hours at the wheel under my belt, I have started use the draw she taught me originally. I'm actually pretty good at it! My spinning still isn't where I would like it to be but I make a point of working on one issue every time I sit down to spin. It's a slow learning process for me, but I'm getting it and, more importantly, I am enjoying the learning process. Stick with it. It will come. 

There are a lot of components to the wheel and I agree with IndigoSpinner that you need to make sure your wheel is set up properly. Having a mentor can be tremendously helpful in that regard.


----------

